# CM-Storm Spawn VS Razer DeathAdder



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

was going to order Razer DA Black Edition online, when i spotted the spawn listed there, and was, as always, confused 

as the title suggests; kindly shed some light people. google failed me on the specifics 

P.S. - am an FPS gamer, using a (moderately) claw-grip.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> google failed me on the specifics



Deathadder 3.5G Black Edition Vs. CM Storm SpawN - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 27, 2011)

I failed google 

thanks for that ! 

saw the page...i guess the grip-style itself seals the deal ! apart from this, the spawn's shape allows the third finger to sit on the mouse top itself (unlike dangling on the side of the mouse, which i sometimes find quite irritating while browsing)...and good reviews + recommendations from fellow digitians (cilus, jas) make spawn a better choice for me ! also, had seen DA at a shop today...seemed a tad large and i was wondering how would i be able to handle this, but not knowing of any other option, had given in. 

so finally am directed to the mouse i should've thought of earlier itself. anyway (cooler master, i love you ! thanks for giving me quality products like the HAF-X, cm-storm weapon of choice, and now the spawn ! ) 

thanks a lot ishu for that !


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 29, 2011)

hey an update...the 'versus' thing vapourised, and the spawn and DA hugged each other as brothers...hehe....actually my bro who is posted outstation also demanded for a mouse, hence ordered both of them (DA black edition as well as spawn) online. what a beautiful resolution to a conflict !


----------



## george101 (Dec 1, 2011)

so which one you like better?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 1, 2011)

I have the spawn and I've tested it. Spawn is perfect for claw users. Little picky on surface pads, but CM provides 3 firmwares, out of which they have different LOD setting and 1 of them is made for dark surface pads. It does the job for what its worth:
*i.imgur.com/1o5I5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KVEGN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nHuUI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XTi4k.jpg


----------

